# Advice on a inzer weight belt



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi guys I'm after a inzer weight belt and had a quick question on the size/fitting. I'm a 32 waist and the belts come in 28-32 and 33-35. Will I be best going with the slightly bigger belt as when I fill my stomach with air it will expand? I just don't want

It to be too loose. It may seem a bit of a stupid question but the belts aren't cheap and I don't wanna waste cash.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

where u getting it from? I got one from house of pain and including shipping and customs it cost me £140

anyway I got a medium it just about fits me I fit into a 34 jean.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I was going to get it directly from inzer in the USA. I'm guessing a customs charge will be added to it. So you reckon the medium will be fine for me too then? Did you get 10mm or 13mm and one or two prong? The 13mm works out at £54.76 without shipping and customs.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

personally i wouldnt bother with an expensive imported Inzer belt. Have alook on Pullum-Sports, same belts are half the price.

APT belts are good, got one myself afew years back, £45. Dont think you can buy them in the UK anymore.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

before you buy any INZER gear contact Andy Bolton (World strongest man) he is the UK inzer rep and will give you a great price and all the advice you need regards fitting etc. You can find him on facebook


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/powerlifting/powerlifting-belts.html


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeh I saw that Andy was a rep. I'll see what he says. I also saw the home branded pullum belt, it's £20 ish. Is that a good enough quality? Looks ok on pics but ita not always easy to tell.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Was just looking through the Pullum Sports website and the have a belt labelled as an 'American competition belt'. To me this look identical to the Inzer belts but withouth the branding. Does anyone know if this is this the case? It is priced at £105 so it is actually more than the Inzer belt of their website.

They also have a slightly cheaper version £60 which again look like an Inzer.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I got the inzer from house of pain, way cheaper than 140 for sure and got one that went up to 40 or 42 (cant remember exactly now) and was worried it would not fit as it seemed too small, but after using it for a bit its now into the 5 hole on the belt and is brilliant... its the 10mm double prong one btw...


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok I'll check them out now and see how much they charge. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok back to my original question, would the medium size of 33-35 be the best fit considering I'm a 32 inch waist? My only other option is to go with the small version which goes up to a maximum of 32 inch?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

to be honest mate I would go slightly larger than smaller every time...


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeh that's what I thought, i'll go for the medium then.

cheers for your help.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok so I made a decision and ordered direct from Inzer. I wanted to order from House of Pain, but they didn't have my size. Their customer service was very helpful though.

Has anyone ordered directly form Inzer before? They are a pain in the ass to get hold of. I ordered the belt and didn't even get a confirmation email or have any clue if it has been dispatched yet? No method of getting hole of them what so ever!

Anyone happen to have a contact email for them?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are you planning on competing ?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I doubt it, I bought it as my current belt is crap.

It will fill me with a bit more confidence on my deadlifts knowing the belt isn't falling apart.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tbh even if one doesnt compete I would suggest getting a good belt, can mean a huge diff imho...


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Greyphantom said:


> tbh even if one doesnt compete I would suggest getting a good belt, can mean a huge diff imho...


Yeh thats what i was thinking.


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Im thinking of gettng a new belt and was looking at the ones on pullem....

Anyone know the difference between the american competition belt @ £105 and the cheaper £60 version?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well my Inzer belt finally turned up. Man it is seriously tough leather and good quality. Only downside is this thing is gonna take some breaking in. It is like a plank of wood!

Any tips on how to break it in? I just thought to keep bending it about and obviously wearing it. Im squatting tomorrow and id like to get it a bit softer, otherwise its gonna be awkward to use.

I have read people tend to wet them? But does this really do much to the leather?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

tbh mate I just put it on (albeit the first few times it was a bit stiff  ) and squatted, I sweat that much though that it got wet all by itself


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just wear it and it will form to your body shape. I had an Inzer 13mm and that worked fine, it will feel more comfortable after a while.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I leave mine in the tightest buckle and tuck the end when not using it. That was a month ago it is much better now.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeh I have been moving it about trying to force it

To soften. It's worked a little. I'll use it tomorrow and see how

I is. I have rolled it up for now, hopefully that will also help.

Cheers guys.


----------



## motty (May 13, 2011)

I have an Inzer belt brought from Brent at Iron Gladiator in the US, brilliant belt but if still looking may want to have a look Zulu Glove. Alot of uk powerlifters are starting to use them I think they are made by the same USA manufactor but without the price tag.

http://www.zuluglove.com/


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I decided to go ahead and just use the belt on my leg sesh yesterday, wasn't as un comfy as i thought it would be. The belt cut in to my gut and left me with a rash mark, other than that, it was great. The belt is extremely firm and the supportive and definitely gives you a confidence boost. Thankfully it seems to have loosened the belt up a little too. It is now workable and moves about nicely.

Definitely a good purchase :beer:


----------

